# Pregnant doe looking poor...LOOK AT LUCY NOW :) UPDATE WITH PICS!



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 3, 2012)

What would you do?  I have a Saanen doe that will be 2 this spring and she in the last week ahs started looking poorly and thin...I took it at first for the weight of the babies dragging down on her and gravity taking affect...I myself have never been a fan of gravity and what it does to the body...so at first I wasn't worried...but now....

She has for sure lost weight, her eyelids are pale, and she is due to kid the middle of this month.  What would you do? I don't want to go thinking I have more than half a clue and worm with the wrong thing, she has always got access to loose minerals (purina goat minerals) and has had a BoSe and copper boost a few weeks back now...but still...

I have a myriad of wormers out in the barn, red cell on hand, and besides that I am out of ideas.  If she wasn't preggers I wouldn't fret my little heart over this - but SO close to her due date I don't wanta go screwing things up. I FINALLY dug out the camera and it's charger just to get pics:







Laying down...eh...not so very bad....






From behind you can see her hips and a touch of her ribs (and of course her brand new just starting to form pretty little udder)





From the side I can see WAY too much of her spine and her ribs are kinda starting to get more apparent....





And this shot I took of her eyelid the best I could get...I mean, I know all of my goats are a tad different, but for Lucy, it's looking pale...

What route would ya'll be taking? If it weren't a crazy long haul to the vet I'd run a fecal in...but out here in the boonies it's a good hour plus drive everytime I leave here, and that's just one way!  So, I'd like to be able to tackle this without all crazy running around (because sure enough if I do leave she would decide to kid while I was gone)

Thank you in advance for all advice given!


ETA: Please ignore the hot mess in the background, it POURED rain last night and I have spent most of my day trying to clean this giant puddle up back into a farm


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd worm her with safegaurd for 3 days in  a row, or ivermectin(1cc per 20lbs) once a week for 3 weeks. And give her red cell daily for a few days.   

If she gets worse I would give her an iron shot, of pig iron. 2cc IM. 

Ofcourse you could always do a fecal. 

Coccidiosis isn't out of the question either. I would treat that with sulfa-dimethoxine for 5 days in a row.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 3, 2012)

Dimethox is safe for pregnant does?  I ask because I have 2 doelings due their cocci prevention tomorrow anyways...so I could run Lucy a round of it the same as them easily without getting confused, etc....it's already prepped and ready for the morning  (Meaning I know where it is as I loose things sometimes)

And I really would run a fecal, my vet would take a poo sample no questions asked...but honestly it's a LONG haul there and back if I can nip this at the house without the travel I would like to try...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2012)

I would do Safeguard, Ivomec and DiMethox. If your Safeguard is liquid, I would dose it at lcc per 10 lbs. Do it for 3 days. Do it for 3 days again two weeks later. Do the Ivomec once every 10 days for 3 times. I would also get some red cell into her. She really is thin. You may also want to get some calf manna and add that to her feed. Maybe even some beet pulp for added fiber.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 3, 2012)

In my humble experience, the thinner a goat is, the paler its eyelids will be.  I think it's got to do with overall hydration, because I've also seen goats go from nice fleshy pink to WHITE in a matter of hours as they dehydrated with bacterial scour.  And the thinner a goat is, the quicker it is to become dehydrated..

Having said that, I think she ultimately just needs more body condition.  It wouldn't hurt to deworm now as she may have some barberpoles waking up since she's getting so close to kidding, but really I'd focus more on ramping up her feed.  With her condition being so low going *into* a lactation cycle...well, she's only going to get worse trying to feed babies.  It's virtually impossible to fatten a doe while she's lactating, so the bigger head start you can get on it, the better.  

Definitely make sure you deworm her within a day or two of kidding, and I'd probably follow that up a few weeks later with another round.  Pregnancy causes barberpole worms to basically go into hibernation, so that they can spring back to life and begin infesting things just after the baby is born..  Yanno, so they can infect the babies.  And also because they're F*$%(#@ EVIL.

She's a pretty girl, btw.  And don't feel too bad about her looking so skinny...it happens, especially at this stage of pregnancy.  Anybody with any sense at all knows you're taking care of her because she's just far too sparkly white to be anything less than spoiled rotten.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 3, 2012)

Our feed here is a mix I found another goat owner has been using and it consists of:   whole oats, BOSS, beet pulp shreds, calf manna, and alfalfa pellets - I get the feeling because Lucy is "Lowman on the Totem Pole Lucy" she may have an issue GETTING TO the feed  - so I will be sure to up hers a little and just start feeding her on the stand apart from the others to be sure she gets in her fair share of groceries.

She actually JUST came to be with us last month (the day after New Years) and though we wormed her post trip once with ivomec...I wonder if it wasn't my fault a little for not hitting her again with it?  She's the cousin to our other Saanen and I just COULD NOT pass her up - she's such a love!

Riddle me this:  IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I CAN ADD TO HER DIET AS A SUPPLEMENT TO HELP HER PUT A LITTLE WEIGHT ON? I mean, with the horses I can add a tiny bit of corn oil and they get fatter overnight...BUT with the goats I am sticking away from everything corn as much as possible...so what else is there?

Also...just a  thought...could going from lovely weed filled pastures at her old house to the crummy hay we have available here be affecting things?  Lord knows with this drought the hay is almost less nutritious I would bet than just eating dirt is...though thankfully things are springing up somewhat green around here...

And as for spoiled rotten...there's not one thing here that isn't spoiled just a little


----------



## currycomb (Feb 3, 2012)

i would say not getting her fair share. maybe pen her next to the other goats,but free choice alfalfa pellets and beet pulp shreds. you could soak that and offer it that way. will take a day or two for her to learn to like it, but once she does, look out. my secret to feeding poor doing animals of all species


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Riddle me this:  IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I CAN ADD TO HER DIET AS A SUPPLEMENT TO HELP HER PUT A LITTLE WEIGHT ON? I mean, with the horses I can add a tiny bit of corn oil and they get fatter overnight...BUT with the goats I am sticking away from everything corn as much as possible...so what else is there?


Dyne High Calorie Liquid Dietary Supplement

http://www.jefferspet.com/dyne-high-calorie-supplement/camid/PET/cp/272/



> Helps combat dehydration, improves weight gain and increases stress resistance.


http://www.jefferspet.com/images/label/272.htm

Dosage - Goat and Sheep: 1 oz. per animal three (3) times per day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I pen a couple of my more timid does up at night separated from the others, and feed them extra then. Seems to work pretty well, that way they can still get out during the day, but get plenty of feed.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2012)

I would go get her some bales of really, really good alfalfa and stall her up w/ a flake 2x a day.  She will need the added protein.

I also let my 'heavy producers' have corn.  One doe won't let me start milking until she gets her full scoop (1.5 c) of corn in front of her.  Without it she dances and wiggles.  

I wouldn't go dumping a ton of it in front of a doe who's not used to it, but a handful or two when you put her in to eat alfalfa won't hurt a thing.

I'm hesitant to go trying to fatten up a preggo w/ grain alone (by that I mean feed, regardless of what kind) before kidding simply b/c I don't want to make HUGE babies that they'll have trouble getting out.  So if they need extra condition before kidding, I really push the alfalfa.

The safeguard for 3 days, and red cell daily for a few days, are a great suggestion...and alfalfa pellets...but I personally would keep some alfalfa in front of her and instead of a TON of extra grain, I'd make sure her regular ration has as much bang as possible and then up the GOOD hay.

Dairy goats NEED good alfalfa to produce well, from start to finish of the pregnancy, IMHO...and trying to put condition on them at this stage will be hard....you may have to dry her off early and try to fatten her up for next year.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 4, 2012)

Our "grain" here is 3/4 alfalfa pellets (1/4 of it is a blend of the other things I mentioned) - right now the odds of me even finding actual alfalfa hay are slim to none - and even then it's usually just sticks and stems the goats pick over and waste, which is why I switched to this and haven't with the other goats had any issues since last April now, just her, and she is newer....maybe she isn't adjusting well?

So would allowing her to eat her ration apart from them (which we did last night and this morning so I KNOW she got her "portion"), PLUS the worming and red cell, and maybe letting her have a tad more of the alfalfa pellets 9 days from her due date be okay? So far, the only change I have made is how/where she eats so I know she is eating...and she is S L O W...taking her time, chewing each bite 32 times....I can see now where she was getting less than the others right off the bat...

I looked at the "Dyne Liquid Supplement" and I'd almost bet if i ordered it today (which I probably will) that it won't even arrive until she kids or after (the way things move out here)...so I will wait until she kids to add that to her diet, and most likely I'll be pulling and bottle feeding kids and she will be dried up pretty quick this year depending on how she continues to hold up (or doesn't).  She's such a love bug!  I just want her to be healthy and okay ultimately, and I would bet this is a CLEAR case of "operator error" (meaning my fault)....

We're starting the safegaurd / red cell today and I need more stuff from Jeffers anyways (who doesn't always need a little something right?) so I'll order her a supplement for after she kids and I guess I'll keep a close eye on her from there...poor Lucy...she's just such a calm, easy going goat, I hope she gets chubby like me eventually!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 4, 2012)

OKAY...  We FINALLY got home a while ago, and I hit Lucy with the following:

RedCell
Dimethox
Ivomec
and alas...WHERE IS MY FREAKING SAFEGUARD!!!!  AHHH!       I'm gonna guess it's in the same place my scour halt was when I needed it a month ago...THE OLD HOUSE!!!  Sooooo...out tomorrow in search of that I suppose or I'll get it overnighted I guess from online....


Basically, RIGHT NOW, I need to* repeat the Ivomec in 10 days and again in 10 days*, find some more safeguard to replace my lost supply (how I enjoy moving and months later not having stuff) *keep up the dimethox for 5 days* and the *red cell until her eyelids pink up? or for a set time on that?*

And of course safeguard for 3 days in a row once I get my hot little hands on it...

One other question...just because I have been wondering....well, kind of 2...

With valbazen and cydectin are there "repeat" times on those also?  I really haven't had too many issues thus far, and have only wormed "prevention style" like after we moved - they all got a dose of cydectin then because if they goats didn't think it was stressful I sure did!  But I never repeated it...

Just wondering and hoping I got things straight here...I never realized keeping things straight was going to be my biggest challenge with the goats, I thought I was going to have more troubles keeping them inside their fence...but NOOOOO...it's remembering to write down and keep track of dosing things and repeating them that kills me!

On the bright side - Lucy took it all like a champ...except the very last little bit where she saw her escape chance and considered bolting...she's SUCH a patient well behaved girl!  She made a LOT of faces when we were done and looked like she was gonna puke if she could (and bless her heart I understand, that stuff just SMELLS awful!)  But she still wanted her preggo belly rubbed when I was done...poor sweet Lucy...


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> OKAY...  We FINALLY got home a while ago, and I hit Lucy with the following:
> 
> RedCell
> Dimethox
> ...


You can get Safeguard from Tractor Supply (TSC) is there is one near you.



> Basically, RIGHT NOW, I need to* repeat the Ivomec in 10 days and again in 10 days*, find some more safeguard to replace my lost supply (how I enjoy moving and months later not having stuff) *keep up the dimethox for 5 days* and the *red cell until her eyelids pink up? or for a set time on that?*
> 
> And of course safeguard for 3 days in a row once I get my hot little hands on it...






> One other question...just because I have been wondering....well, kind of 2...
> 
> With valbazen and cydectin are there "repeat" times on those also?  I really haven't had too many issues thus far, and have only wormed "prevention style" like after we moved - they all got a dose of cydectin then because if they goats didn't think it was stressful I sure did!  But I never repeated it...


I'll often repeat Valbazen in 10 days but it's generally not required.  I've not used Cydectin yet (keeping it in reserve in case I develop a resistance issue), so I'm interested in the answer to that one too.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't use Valbazen on a bred doe - the label (I think) says for 45 days....but I won't use it on a bred doe at all.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 4, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> You can get Safeguard from Tractor Supply (TSC) is there is one near you.


Yeah...KINDA...it's 45 minutes to TSC and MOST of the time when I get there HALF of the stuff on my list is gone!  They JUST revamped/moved and they are having a hard time getting the new store under control inventory wise...plus I HATE leaving the house these days...I'm becoming a hermit!

So...it's on my list for tomorrow...but I just don't know how much luck I'm gonna have there...


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Don't use Valbazen on a bred doe - the label (I think) says for 45 days....but I won't use it on a bred doe at all.


I'm with Roll on that...I don't use Valbazen at all during pregnancy...even though my vet has assured me time and again that it's ok after 45 days.

Here's the info from the data sheet:
*Precaution: Do not administer to female cattle during first 45 days of pregnancy or for 45 days after removal of bulls. Do not administer to ewes during the first 30 days of pregnancy or for 30 days after removal of rams.*

http://jeffers.naccvp.com/?u=jeffers&p=cvp&m=product_view&id=3690030


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand.  I'm lucky enough to have 4 TSCs within 45 minutes of me.  But I hardly ever go to the closest one (20 minutes away) because they are always out of stock of everything that I need.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 4, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, got the notes on that memorized  But being in the boonies you try to have as much on hand as possible....it saves trips in the long run....and I can't find that either!  Darn this summers move and all the stuff I can no longer find!

I feel another HUGE Jeffers order coming on...we do that twice if not three times each year....it usually saves me so much gas and time it's CRAZY just to get things shipped!I may just go ahead and place an order early Monday and spring for the overnight shipping in order to get my Safeguard AND save myself from wasting time....I REALLY have issues with leaving the house anymore...it's just pitiful how home-bound I have become with the critters....I worry while I'm gone until I get back again...no people kids = MUCHO concern for the critters....I'm Queen WorryWort...it's my only duty in life these days


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

OKay...she got ivomec, then got it again 10 days later...since she was SO close to kidding I held off on the Safeguard...(which just came anyways) so I started that today and will continue for 3 days total.

After that I intend to mail a fecal sample down to my vet (saving MUCH time driving) and BLESS my vet's heart for letting me mail it to her. If we have any further worm issues we will then of course address them.  But the vet recommended the same worming program ya'll did really (holding off on the safeguard til now though) and then sending a sample to see if this is even working for Lucy so we know how to adjust it if need be.

But now what?  


I know it's a challenge and a slow process to get weight back on ANY goat...and I know IN MILK it's going to be near to impossible...BUT...

I have to at least get colostrum from her for the kids (last years back up is not enough for me to feel safe with another FF doe due to kid right behind her), and would prefer to keep her in milk AT LEAST for a few more weeks until the next doe kids.  I'm not trying to be cheap or greedy - but I do want the best possible nutrition for her boys (clearly this family of goats needs VERY good nutrition). I know until Pomegranate comes into milk this is it, and then we can dry off Lucy.

SO....DOES THIS PLAN SOUND OKAY TO ANYONE?  IF NOT HOW WOULD YOU ALTER IT?

1) Milk at 6am, 2pm, and 10pm  - I figure 3 milkings set apart offers 3 decent sized meals for her instead of 2 HUGE meals, thus easier on her and me - she's a slow eater...chews each bite 32 times I swear!

2) let her have ALL the alfalfa pellets and grain ration she can handle at each milking/mealtime (I feed a mix of 3parts whole oats, 1 part BOSS, 1 Part calfmanna and 1 part shredded beet pulp and mix that up, then mix it further with alfalfa pellets)

3)Top dress with "magic syrup" at each meal - molasses, Karo, corn oil blend about 20-30CC a meal. Calorie packed tasty goodness she LOVES and helps her to eat a tad bit faster (not much, but she only chews about 20 times each bite with that added)....

ANY OTHER THOUGHTS?????

I just want her to do well and be ready next spring to ROCK the milk stand!  I already know this year is gonna bomb big time...but what can I do to improve the odds of her not looking like Skeletor forever????


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 17, 2012)

There's no need to milk 3 times a day. If anything, you're going to trick her body into making more milk because it thinks her "kids" (you) need more milk. If you want her to make less milk, milk once a day and relieve any built up pressure by squeezing out a few squirts if the udder is getting hard and sore. Remember, milking burns a lot of calories, so she will naturally look thinner when she's in heavy milk. Graining and supplementing like crazy to play catch up will only trick her body into making more milk. More food for goat = more milk she makes. Now don't starve her, of course, but just don't make every meal an all-goat-can-eat buffet 

And I'd not RedCell more than once a day for a week, then lessen to twice a week, then as needed. Too much iron is not good, either.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me add...because I realize I skipped a crucial part of "the plan"...sorry...dinner was burning when i posted....


I do NOT intend to fully milk her out each time...mostly get her up there and let her eat, maybe take a cup or 2 for the kiddos. I basically intend to milk like I was a single kid nursing...a tad each time enough to relieve pressure(but evenly from each side of course), not a full pail/empty udder milking...I do need a good little back up on the colostrum over the next 2 or 3 days...and enough milk from her to mix 50/50with vitamin D cows milk for her boys would please me. But I have no lofty expectations beyond that.

Also..really...I just want to boost her for about a week with the magic syrup....she REALLY does look like Skeletor...but that added boost of energy tonight seemed to help her feel a little feisty - when she was done on the milkstand she went back to Camp Dairy Doe and actually FOUGHT her way to the hay for the first time in a while!  She needs a little...BAM!   Like Emeril says you know?  To get her jump started and feeling better right now. 

She REALLY is a lover - not a fighter - and  the other goats need only look at her crossed eyed most times for her to back down.  I'm hoping if we can keep her energy boosted a little, she'll stand her ground more often as it has been working so far today.  

Am I WAY WAY too worried about this? Probably...but I LOVE HER!  She is the sweetest, most gentle goat out there HANDS DOWN and I want her to start bouncing back ASAP! But I do need to milk her some...when I realized this morning my colostrum was toast in the Great Freezer Disaster of 2011 and I still have 2 does left to kid that are FF this year...well...I had a minor heart attack.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok, relax.  She is doing fine.  Just the individual attention alone on the milk stand is going to help a lot.   Go ahead and milk her out in the morning and use that milk for the babies.  Then let her nurse her babies the rest of the day.  She will be fine  (get that FINE).  Just make sure she has her own place to take care of her babies by herself.  She doesn't need that much space and as long as she isn't having to fight for space and feed, she will bulk up pretty fast.   

If you have pulled the babies and she is stressed about it, make sure she is where she can see them.  Stress is a big cause for weight loss.  

Also, maybe your vet can give you some injectible Valium.  (Yes Valium, Mothers Little Helper)  It is indicated for goats.  (We gave it to my doe, Mama, when she wouldn't eat because a bear killed one of my other goats. Worked like a charm.  If the vet has questions I can refer you to my vet in Issaquah Washington.)    1/2 cc three times a day will REALLY increase her appetite.  It won't hurt the milk and she will eat like a pig.  She will only need it for about 5 or 6 days.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

The kids live in the house and are bottle fed...she doesn't seemed stressed about that as much as she is HOT LIVID MAD about the RAIN we keep getting!  She grumbled about the rain in the short walk through it to the milk stand this morning every step "meh...meh...meh" every time a drop of rain hit her! EVERY goat is out there having fits right now actually! It came down so hard, long, and fast today that they all got stranded by a flash flood river (4 inches deep, not enough to drown anyone, but they ACTED like they would float away) and couldn't get under cover - I went out to the hollers of several MAD goats and had to DRAG each one through the gate under their shed area because they wouldn't cross the giant puddle!  Kids?  what kids?  she has moved past that and is more worried the sky is falling (because it IS in BIG wet sheets of water right now)

Valium huh?  Reeeaalllyy.....hmmm...this is good to know   Will keep that in mind and call the vet if I need to tomorrow.  Though she has certainly perked up today - I think she CRAVES people time and is more content with people than the goats. She just enjoys being on the milkstand, being brushed, munching hay without the rude snobby goats to push her off of it - today we sat there for a while because it decided to POUR as I finished milking this morning and so I plopped down a flake of hay we just hung out until it let up - then she looked at me like "Where are you going?" when I left her with the other goats.

I'm not stressing...not stressing...BREATHING....no stress...making sure she gets her one on one time, apart from the others where she can chow on grass hay and alfalfa pellets to her hearts content right now.  I SWEAR no other goat ever has held my heart like Lucy does.  But she is just so...well...squishable loveable and sweet!  I gotta worry a little, because when I talked myself out of worrying, she got this way.  But I'll try not to...really...I'll try....


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> The kids live in the house and are bottle fed...she doesn't seemed stressed about that as much as she is HOT LIVID MAD about the RAIN we keep getting!  She grumbled about the rain in the short walk through it to the milk stand this morning every step "meh...meh...meh" every time a drop of rain hit her! EVERY goat is out there having fits right now actually! It came down so hard, long, and fast today that they all got stranded by a flash flood river (4 inches deep, not enough to drown anyone, but they ACTED like they would float away) and couldn't get under cover - I went out to the hollers of several MAD goats and had to DRAG each one through the gate under their shed area because they wouldn't cross the giant puddle!  Kids?  what kids?  she has moved past that and is more worried the sky is falling (because it IS in BIG wet sheets of water right now)
> 
> Valium huh?  Reeeaalllyy.....hmmm...this is good to know   Will keep that in mind and call the vet if I need to tomorrow.  Though she has certainly perked up today - I think she CRAVES people time and is more content with people than the goats. She just enjoys being on the milkstand, being brushed, munching hay without the rude snobby goats to push her off of it - today we sat there for a while because it decided to POUR as I finished milking this morning and so I plopped down a flake of hay we just hung out until it let up - then she looked at me like "Where are you going?" when I left her with the other goats.
> 
> I'm not stressing...not stressing...BREATHING....no stress...making sure she gets her one on one time, apart from the others where she can chow on grass hay and alfalfa pellets to her hearts content right now.  I SWEAR no other goat ever has held my heart like Lucy does.  But she is just so...well...squishable loveable and sweet!  I gotta worry a little, because when I talked myself out of worrying, she got this way.  But I'll try not to...really...I'll try....


Hmmm,  sounds like you need the valium more than she does.  LOL.  I am giggling while I write this.  Perhaps SHE should be in the house.  Nope, wait, that would NOT work.  Poo would be everywhere.  Darn.  She does sound sweet.  

Don't you just hate that Texas rain?  It is so gross.  Once it starts to rain, it just doesn't STOP.  And then next thing you know the rain stops and there you go, everything dries up and the dirt turns to rock and nothing but juniper grows.   I don't blame the goats for refusing to walk through it.  I think they would float in the rain.  Really, they will,  Honest!  I went out in the rain and the rocks were floating down the hillside right into the barn.  I swear.   I spent hours cleaning out the rocks and the mud.

Poor Lucy.  She is lucky to have you.  But you should explain to her that you will NOT carry her across puddles.  Bad habit to get into.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't carry anyone...I DRUG them one by one...I said we were WALKING and I meant it!  And yes...I HATE the rain!  No wonder people call this the "armpit" of Texas!  It's sweaty and nasty and stank and wet!

And yes...I think after this last 6 months or so I DO need that Valium!  Moving, trying to rebuild stuff, a touch of cabin fever...yup...I'm next...is that injection IM or subQ?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

Sub Q.   I'm pretty sure it is not indicated for people who are dragging goats through puddles, even if they are rivers of floating goats and rocks.  It would make you fat and way too happy.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sub Q.   I'm pretty sure it is not indicated for people who are dragging goats through puddles, even if they are rivers of floating goats and rocks.  It would make you fat and way too happy.


LOL...I'm already fat and happy!  So it can't do any harm then right?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 26, 2012)

WEll...it's be almost 2 months and I think my Lucy Goosey is starting to look pretty sharp...not perfect...but MUCH BETTER ALREADY!  She got a bath and a trim today - all that extra fluff was keeping her too warm already - just knocked enough off with the clippers to cool her off a tad, but still be warm at night.

Camera1:






Camera2:





I am still milking her, like I would any other doe, and worrying less...she's asserting herself more within the group, taking her stand at the hay and such...and of course still spoiled rotten!  She did SO good today getting her bath and never even made a peep...though she did try to eat the soap a little...

Anyways, thank you always for being supportive when I worry too much to everyone!  Ding dong the ribs are gone


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## nuts4goats (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow! She looks much better! What a difference! Great job!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you  She still needs to put a little more weight....I was going to let her dry up, but DANG!  She practically milks HERSELF and is giving me about 6lbs a day...for a FF who went through so much...I'll take that 6lbs and be joyful   I know next year she'll do me better, and if we can just get a LITTLE more weight on her before then and keep it on I'd be happy...but yup...no more skeletor


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, she looks GREAT!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow she looks great!  Good job!  Such a pretty girl.


----------

